
Disney's Park Rules Text Can't Be Selected by Mouse - coryfklein
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
======
_ah
Headline is unclear: I originally thought "rules text can't be selected by
Mouse" == "Mickey Mouse is not allowed to make the rules." :)

~~~
tomjakubowski
I read it as, "Disney's Park Rules¹ [that] Text Can't Be Selected by Mouse"

¹: like a judge issues a ruling or decision

------
nmc
The page is setting the CSS user-select properties to "none". You can unset it
using you browser's dev tools.

See [https://www.w3schools.com/cssreF/css3_pr_user-
select.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/cssreF/css3_pr_user-select.asp)

~~~
mindslight
The real question is why browsers, which are supposed to be literal _user
agents_ , implement these regressive antifeatures in the first place?

~~~
tomatotomato37
According to the csswg[1] for this, it was _supposed_ to be used selectively
for adjacent decorative elements that can interfere with the selection of
normal content. Of course it actually is used for screwing with the user but
what can you do?

[1][https://drafts.csswg.org/css-ui-4/#propdef-user-
select](https://drafts.csswg.org/css-ui-4/#propdef-user-select)

------
the_jeremy
I have the Selectable Chrome extension installed (since fanfiction.net does
the same thing and I like to randomly highlight while I read), which fixes
this problem.

------
_rpd
Alternate headline (for those who were confused, as I was): Disney has
disabled user selection of the 'Park Rules' text on their website [link to
page in question]

------
DumbUser123
Interestingly, there's a print button on the top right which, when clicked,
brings up another window that you can print from. I was able to copy the text
from that.

------
coryfklein
I just don't get _why_ do this?

~~~
lisper
Totally uninformed speculation: some lawyer dreamt up a scenario where someone
copied-and-pasted the rules into a text editor, edited them, and then claimed
in litigation that the edited version was the version that was presented to
them. (Or maybe this actually happened!)

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Yea, this is the most likely explanation. Or at least simplified to what a
developer would use the commit message of "Appease the insane demands by the
Legal Dept".

Most aren't technically save and realize that things like no select or no
right click are _super_ easy to bypass. Heck, I'm sure 99% of HN readers could
simply open up the inspect panel and edit the HTML directly. Screenshot and
BAM, look.. Disney TOS "hacked".

~~~
elliekelly
999 lawyers out of 1000 wouldn't even be aware that no-select or no-right
click are possible and I can't think of any potential legal risks that this
would mitigate.

Edit: The text selection is also turned off on (most of) their terms &
conditions.[1] I guess the park has one of those thousand lawyers because it
certainly seems like the legal department is behind it.

[1] [https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-experience-terms-
cond...](https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-experience-terms-conditions/)

------
freebasenic
Similarly, when copying and pasting text from the WSJ website, you get
unnecessary dashes within the text. Like this: "Tra-di-tion-ally, lenders have
re-quired a borrower to mail things like W2s"

~~~
_rpd
I bet those dashes indicate how to break the words up for all different window
sizes.

~~~
MrEldritch
I get si-milar dashes - and wordsunexpectedly clumped together - when
selecting text from LaTeX-formatted PDF documents too.

------
gumby
I use StopTheMadness with Mac safari so this text is selectable (and forms
entries are passable etc)

------
MagicPropmaker
I bet Mickey Mouse can select it!

